# George W King Factory, Herts Aug 2012



## shaddam (Apr 1, 2014)

First report so i'll start off small with a old report.

An automotive parts factory which was shut down towards the end of 2008 after being in operation for 20 years. Upon closure the factory axed 200 jobs. In its prime the factory supplied a lot of parts to major manufacturers in the general area, now the boring stuff is out of the way to the photos !.

also if anyone has any more info on the history of this place it would be interesting to know about =]











No thanks i'm good d=










The whole place had interesting graffiti.










venturing up stairs to the offices, as expected pretty much everything was worse for ware.





venturing back down, we didnt know this stuf was but we didn't hang around for too long 






and saw this on the way out, whoops 





Rest can be seen here : http://www.flickr.com/photos/urdex/sets ... 173090292/​


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome! I'm enjoying your photography style and look forward to seeing more.


----------



## shaddam (Apr 1, 2014)

Cheers Krela


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice one! Agree with Krela - there's an excellent quality to your photos that makes them addictive! 
Great stuff!


----------



## Geordielad (Apr 2, 2014)

great shots


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 2, 2014)

cracking set of pics mate and as the others have said excellent quality


----------



## shaddam (Apr 4, 2014)

Cheers all  I've got revist photos if anyone wants more


----------



## billygroat (Apr 12, 2014)

shaddam said:


> Cheers all  I've got revist photos if anyone wants more



Hi, hoping to go tomorrow, I work nearby so have seen the entry route, worried about getting past the breeze block tho!


----------



## shadowman (May 30, 2014)

The factory was built in the late 1960s for the ICL (international computers limited) , and was designated 1/3 Factory.In the 1970s it produced the ICL 7500 series of computers, and later the DRS series equipment.When the ICL 1/1 factory was closed, sheet metalworking
and machining was transferred to this site.
I have some plans somewhere of the old factory.
ICL owned nearley half of Letchworth in the 80s.
Henry Hollerith-British Tabulating Machine Company-International computers and tabulators, ICT, the ICL
Letchworth Garden City- The Home of modern computing.
I lived in Letchworth for 35 years.


----------

